# Oil gauge looks empty but adding oil causes overflow



## BrandonCook (Sep 16, 2015)

I have an Ingersol Rand compressor and I noticed the oil gauge appears to be empty (I can see the entire round object through the glass, which I wasn't able to see when I filled it last). But when I open the cap I can see oil and if I add any it overflows. Could this be because there is a blockage? If so, how would I fix it? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

